# Can any drug 'reset' you?



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Like you reboot a computer and it is new and working again, does any drug (medication or not-so-legal) do this? I have heard some psychedelics have lasting effects long after they are used and have left your system? Like they give you a new perspective on life and your mind that helps healing.


----------



## InnerPeace (Apr 21, 2011)

Ibogaine has that potential to reset you, but rather in terms of resetting addiction. It could possibly work for anxiety or depression as well, because it's hitting kappa opioid receptors which are speculated to be involved in both pathologies.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Paxil and Adderall did it for me


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

What medications/ drugs have you tried?


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Honestly in my years of exp with GAD etc and having taken multiple benzos and antidepressants I just haven't been able to completely reset myself, I guess at some point as tough as it is the time comes to get to the root of the problem and start putting yourself out there, when it comes to social anxiety..


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Scientists are doing research on ecstasy/MDMB and treatment for anxiety and PTSD:

http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/1...-for-post-traumatic-stress-disorder-patients/

That does not mean that I am recommending it though.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

MissMay1977 said:


> What medications/ drugs have you tried?


Mirtazapine, Prozac, propranolol (only ones I can remember off-hand) and currently Valium, venlafaxine, lithium and olanzapine. Also smoked weed. Only thing that has come close is the venlafaxine, which makes me not care so much about social anxiety and makes me more interactive. I stopped it once and all my SA came back and I practically begged to be put back on it.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

InnerPeace said:


> Ibogaine has that potential to reset you


Wiki says, "Ibogaine is also used to facilitate psychological introspection and spiritual exploration".

Which was kinda what I was hinting at. It may seem paradoxical and counter-intuitive, but perhaps MORE not less introspection by anxious people could lead to solutions to their problems. A little enlightened "exploration"?


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

I used to take lexapro and some mood stabilizers I dont think they helped really. Ive also used to smoke weed and that didnt help at all.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

When I did LSD, it changed my life forever. For the best and for the worst. It ended up being such an intense experience that I both discovered ultimate truth and am closer to enlightenment, and also left me with PTSD and recurring feelings of doom. 

I am in no way shape or form recommending you do LSD, it is NOT a fun drug. It can be an intensely emotional experience; things from your past will be brought up, you see things from a whole new perspective. Yes, it can be very cleansing for your psyche but if you suffer from mental conditions, or you are not prepared to handle such a trip it can actually damage you. 

Talking about the positive aspect, im not sure if I should even tell you the type of stuff you will discover, as I don't want to sound like a hippy freak. Besides, it is nearly impossible to explain it to someone who has never done drugs.

If you are really interested in using psychedelic drugs for healing, seek out a coach or guide that will help you through a trip, as the bad trips can leave you feeling worse than ever.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd stay away from LSD. A very intense experience. If anything, go with mushrooms. A natural poison.  Though I doubt I'll be doing any drugs again...


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

SWIM is doing weed tomorrow again.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Oh jeezzz guys! I can't fudding believe all your answers. You'd all be wrong anyways unless you were all chanting ECT/rTMS like a fuddin' mantra. Fudd.

A bunch of faceless internet people have said that ECT feels like a reset, only better, more temporary, and more super rad sounding. rTMS is kind of-ish like ECT, only it lasts longer, is less prone to destroying your memories, and doesn't really do anything for most people. Hells, why'd I even mention it? What.. What's wrong with me? Oh dear god..


----------



## InnerPeace (Apr 21, 2011)

lisac1919 said:


> When I did LSD, it changed my life forever. For the best and for the worst. It ended up being such an intense experience that I both discovered ultimate truth and am closer to enlightenment, and also left me with PTSD and recurring feelings of doom.
> 
> I am in no way shape or form recommending you do LSD, it is NOT a fun drug. It can be an intensely emotional experience; things from your past will be brought up, you see things from a whole new perspective. Yes, it can be very cleansing for your psyche but if you suffer from mental conditions, or you are not prepared to handle such a trip it can actually damage you.
> 
> ...


I guess LSD is a walk in the park compared to Ibogaine which is generally said to be a very intense and unpleasant experience that is very tough to handle in high doses. LSD on the other hand CAN be fun.

I mentioned Ibogaine because it can reset you biochemically, not only mentally. By docking at kappa opiod receptors it causes them to downregulate which resets your addiction network, but might also have a huge impact on anxiety and depression, because research shows that kappa receptors are linked to the serotonin, GABA as well as the dopamine system. Now this is a very simplified summary. Read this thread for further information:

http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/65141-anxietydepressionanhedoniaaddictionwithdrawal/


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

InnerPeace said:


> I guess LSD is a walk in the park compared to Ibogaine which is generally said to be a very intense and unpleasant experience that is very tough to handle in high doses. LSD on the other hand CAN be fun.
> 
> I mentioned Ibogaine because it can reset you biochemically, not only mentally. By docking at kappa opiod receptors it causes them to downregulate which resets your addiction network, but might also have a huge impact on anxiety and depression, because research shows that kappa receptors are linked to the serotonin, GABA as well as the dopamine system. Now this is a very simplified summary. Read this thread for further information:
> 
> http://www.longecity.org/forum/topic/65141-anxietydepressionanhedoniaaddictionwithdrawal/


Well I think my body must be very sensitive to LSD because I experienced the same thing that ibogaine does...maybe not chemically but I had the full ego death and rebirth experience, possibly even slight kundalini awakening. Very traumatic...I was covered with scratches and hair that I pulled out of my head and had multiple panic attacks everyday for a year afterwards trying to rebuild my psyche. It would definitely be considered one of those experiences that tribes use as a coming of age ritual or whatever...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Michael127 said:


> Scientists are doing research on ecstasy/MDMB and treatment for anxiety and PTSD:
> 
> http://life.nationalpost.com/2012/1...-for-post-traumatic-stress-disorder-patients/
> 
> That does not mean that I am recommending it though.


It's nice to see that some research is being done. MDMA was banned in 1984 on the basis that there was a lack of evidence to support it having a legitimate medical use. Though in banning it, the DEA also banned any research that could produce the evidence they felt was lacking -- typical DEA "logic."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Steve-300 said:


> SWIM is doing weed tomorrow again.


Sombody who is me has never really done weed. Well, at least not unless you count one inhalation followed by coughing. Obviously, it's something I'd need to trial further, though having SA I have no social connections to direct me to my nearest weed distributor.


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Sombody who is me has never really done weed. Well, at least not unless you count one inhalation followed by coughing. Obviously, it's something I'd need to trial further, though having SA I have no social connections to direct me to my nearest weed distributor.


exactly how do people with SA even get weed? I always have to smoke legal weed...


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> exactly how do people with SA even get weed? I always have to smoke legal weed...


head to national city - i don't have sa, but i'd imagine that's where you'd go and i'd also imagine that people wouldn't care much if you talked a whole lot or not. money will talk for you.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> Sombody who is me has never really done weed. Well, at least not unless you count one inhalation followed by coughing. Obviously, it's something I'd need to trial further, though having SA I have no social connections to direct me to my nearest weed distributor.


Relatives who don't have SA.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> head to national city - *i don't have sa*, but i'd imagine that's where you'd go and i'd also imagine that people wouldn't care much if you talked a whole lot or not. money will talk for you.


Why do you post here, then?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Steve-300 said:


> Why do you post here, then?


large user base comprised of a great number of individuals who have comorbid anxiety-spectrum disorders.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> large user base comprised of a great number of individuals who have comorbid anxiety-spectrum disorders.


You have an anxiety disorder or is your interest academic?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Steve-300 said:


> You have an anxiety disorder or is your interest academic?


severe and treatment-resistant variants of both generalised anxiety disorder and panic disorder. currently in remission.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Good it's in remission. I have severe, t-r depression, and anxiety.


----------



## HopelessAtLife (Aug 1, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> exactly how do people with SA even get weed? I always have to smoke legal weed...


 -Silk Road-


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Steve-300 said:


> Like you reboot a computer and it is new and working again, does any drug (medication or not-so-legal) do this? I have heard some psychedelics have lasting effects long after they are used and have left your system? Like they give you a new perspective on life and your mind that helps healing.


very high dose gabapentin might do the trick.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

Reset no but after my first time of MDMA I just could not deny anymore I had a serious issue and started dealing with it. It was the trigger to address my problems, mainly SA (which i did not know I had but after doing some research, eg. google). It's by no means a cure but for me it was a good decision to take it and things have been getting better ever since...

However I must also add a warning: Don't just take any pill form someone you don't know. Only someone you trust. I'm also not sure how much it helps for anyone already being here and knowing and admitting they have an issue. For me it was the step before I came here.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Look into noopept


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

swim said:


> very high dose gabapentin might do the trick.


Why do you say that? Did that work for you? And exactly what dosage levels are you considering high? I don't have gabapentin, but I have loads of pregabalin sitting on my kitchen table. Are you talking about a one time large hit here, or a sustained everyday large dose program? I'll try anything at this point.


----------

